# WATER and all of us in this forum!!!!!



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is an interesting question...
I am 22 years old and love to eat junk food, juice and soda. My whole life, my parents were constantly telling me to drink more water. I HATE water. I know, you are probably thinking, how does one hate water? Well, i hate it. I just do. I feel like i am drinking air when i drink water. It's like a waste. Kind of like going on a rollercoaster if you get scared. why not just drink a can of pop or some juice, something you enjoy, right? well...wrong because water is a very essential nutrient OBVIOUSLY i dont need to tell you all this. I was just wondering if i drank more water...if maybe that would cure a majority of my problems...like dp/dr? I can tell you this, i probably drink an average of 1 glass of water a month!!! that is BAD considering we all need at least 8 glasses aday!!!!! wow...my fiance wonders how i am still alive on this planet because of the LITTLE amount of water i drink. Do you all drink enough water? i was wondering if i could blame my not drinking enough water to this disorder? what do you think?[/img]


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you got more then you ammount of water consumption to worry about. im not going to waste my time typing all the info out for you, you have internet and can do your own research. im just going to say, that i was in the same junk food boat as you, and now im suffering hardcore because of it. i will NEVER be able to eat or drink that way again unless i want to die before i reach 40 let alone 30. everytime you drink a soda, you are injecting liquid poison(refined sugar and toxic waste) into your bloodstream, like heroin but worse because then your pancreas has to work 10 times as hard trying to make the insulin needed to balance it. the pancreas cant do this forever, and before you know it you will kill your pancreas and thats when you have to start INJECTING insulin. you are setting yourself up for a world of hurt my friend. i wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy. i cant wait for the day when soda is BANNED from the market. its evil. i havent had a soda in ages and i STILL crave it like a crackhead. all your body wants and needs is the WATER that is in those cans of draino that you ingest on a daily basis. and it will put extreme duress on all your vital organs trying to filter out all that sludge. seriously do some research before its too late. thats all for now.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I just drank a soda and now Im scared shitless.

Just kidding.

I think a good diet and healthy fluid intake can only help.

M


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

you could get enough water with the soda/juice you are drinking but you also get alot of other nasty crap with it. I tend to stay away from soda because it has caffeine in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

. . . . . P
. . . . . U
. . . PURITYOFESSENCE
. . . . . I 
. . . . . T 
. . . . . Y 
PEACEONEARTH
. . . . . F
. . . . . E
. . . . . S
. . . . . S
. . . . . E
. . . . . N
. . . . . C
. . . . . E


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Dont contaminate your precious bodily fluids.

Watch the movie 'Dr Strangelove' for more on this,

M


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

I am a waterholic. I have water with me at all times. I couldn't even keep track of how much water I drink, it's so much. I can tell what tap in the house the water was drawn from, how long it's been standing out, and the difference between brands of bottled water. The taste of Poland Springs is the worst, Fiji is the best. Water is pretty much the only beverage I drink. I've never drunk soda in my life-- not even once.

I am still DPed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

I drink a lot of water, and pretty much only water apart from tea (normal and roobias)

I used to drink more but I think my body was retaining too much, so I cut down slightly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

? said:


> . . . . . P
> . . . . . U
> . . . PURITYOFESSENCE
> . . . . . I
> ...












Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

forget kudos mrmole you deserve the peewee dance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, SB. I'm truly humbled :lol:

This is a big moment for me.  I wanna thank Jesus...


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, I've got good news and bad news for you all. Yes, drinking soda and eating junk food all the time is not healthy, however, genetics play a bigger role in your life than your diet. I eat fairly healthy and exercise a lot but I still drink my sodas and drink coffee like it's going out of style! I know people who eat so healthy, measure every portion, take their vitamins, and they still have high cholesterol and high blood pressure. I also knew someone who died at the age of 92 but he smoked a pack a day for most of his life! Yes......If you have a predisposition for gaining weight or high cholesterol then stay away from sodas, hamburgers etc, but I think that the most important ingredients for a healthy lifestyle include 1. eliminating stress 2. get a lot of sleep and rest 3. exercise 5 x week for 20 minutes 4. get a dog or pet 5. laugh your ass of everyday!!!..don't lose your 10 year old potty sense of humor...stay young!

and I'm not DP'd.........stress is the biggest killer of them all!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

alexishoward said:


> Here is an interesting question...
> I HATE water. I know, you are probably thinking, how does one hate water? Well, i hate it. I just do. I feel like i am drinking air when i drink water. It's like a waste.


i too, HATE water. i don't like the taste of it. i try to drink it, though...i don't really think it has anything to do with dp/dr, but i do think drinking water will help with your overall health.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Dreamland, excellent advice.

M


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

i like water and i like foam.

foam has divine useful functions
foam saves lives
saves them from their own weight

foaming high
high on a wave
a foamy wave


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

This picture makes more sense than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

agentcooper said:


> i too, HATE water. i don't like the taste of it. i try to drink it, though...i don't really think it has anything to do with dp/dr, but i do think drinking water will help with your overall health.


I've only been a waterholic since 2003, when I developed an ice addiction, which I think is a form of pica (the desire to eat non-nutrative substances). But I gradually got myself off the ice, then to very cold water, then to plain water.

Have you tried eating crushed ice, agentcooper? It might taste better than the liquid form. You could also try eating a lot of iceberg lettuce, which is mostly water.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been rebuked often for my less than 8 glasses a day of water intake. So I asked my doc (GP) about it and also read an AP article in our local paper and one in my inusrance magazine on the subject. They all said we pretty much get enough water not only from milk, juice and whatever liquids but also from the solids we eat on a daily basis. Everything that goes in our mouth has water in it. They said that the 8 glasses a day thing is a "fad". Now i do not know who is right, and I do not care because what is true today many times is wrong tomorrow. Comes down to whatever we all feel is right for ourselves I guess.

Dreamland, on genetics, it is so true. There has to be that combo of geneics and behaviour for so many things. Recently they verified that one pretty much needs the lung cancer gene in order to get lung cancer. Tongue in cheek I always say we should put a health tax on genes instead of a vice tax on cigarettes. Minnesota just put a 70 cent "user fee" on a pack of smokes when the number one killer of people here is our high fat diet, our sedentary lives, and weight problems, and especially our bad genes, not smoking. So tongue in cheek again I say that Minnesota should tax overweight couch potatoes who eat big macs and have bad genes before they so readily pick on smokers. It is easy to pick on smokers. I do not smoke but see all of this as a logical disparity. 
jft


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > I developed an ice addiction,


LOL. i had to doubletake that one. :shock:

also you can try ice water with a squirt of fresh lemon or lime juice. it really makes a difference. i drink lilikoi (passion) water. its delish, full of vitamin c and luckily i have a massive vine in my backyard thats loaded with fruit.


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

Methusala said:



> Dont contaminate your precious bodily fluids.
> 
> Watch the movie 'Dr Strangelove' for more on this,
> 
> M


this a very cool line
good movie


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Breathing is bad for you. Live is bad for you. Neglecting everything that could 'possibly' be 'slightly' bad for by the time you reach 90 years old, will make you even unhappier than you are now.

It me up when one single case of Bird Flu is reported and everyone decides not to eat chicken, yet despite 1,09878,09809 car crashes everyday, they still drive merrily around.


----------



## someday (Feb 1, 2006)

I wasn't big on water till recently... I started keeping a 1,5 liter bottle of water in my room... and to my own surprise i finish it one day. Usually I never drink untill I feel really thirsty, and even then I take a glass of water take two gulps and spill the rest.
Now, that I have the bottle... i take a gulp or two every hour or two... and amazingly the bottle is finished by end of the day. I don't feel particullarly healthier, but it can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

JFT......excellent point there on the lung cancer gene! Have you heard about the recent surge in young woman coming down with lung cancer who never even smoked??? It's scary.......it's all over the news and medical journals because scientists are baffled. 
On the lighter side, my family is afflicted with a gene that makes us all totally "hot and "ultra-bitchin".


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes Dreamland I saw with intereset how the state of California now declared tobacco smoke an EPA issue and declared it toxic to all air, not just indoor air, due to their extrapolation (not currently verified by the feds or the surgeon general) of the breast cancer link and second hand smoke.

As I said, I do not smoke and see it as a health issue for sure, no doubt about it. But what amazes me is all the emotive advertizing and legislation going on to eradicate it from the hands of free choosing individuals. My take on it is that many folks have smokers as their pet pieves. They hate smokers, they hate smoke, they hate butts on the ground, so they make it a priority to snuff it out, most times using health industry costs as primary reasoning. It is almost passive aggressive thinking. Rational is misdirected, for again the number one killer of Americans is caused by diet, lifestyle (and only a minorty smoke) and especially genes. It is mostly Big Macs and genes that cost you and me high insurance premiums.

Some day tobacco may be outlawed (or at least taxed or limited to its availability sufficient enough to render it dead), but until most of the diet of almost all Americans is outlawed, (and all couches are seen as health hazards) until then I think they should get off their high horse regarding smoking. If smoking is sinful worthy of a vice tax, then Big Macs are mortal sins worthy of hell.

Sorry I strayed from the water issue. I think I will order in a pizza and watch basketball on the tele now.
jft


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Everything in moderation..........I'm an athlete and occasionally eat a quarter pounder with cheese (ok twice a week); I'll smoke a cigarette once a month;eat ice cream here and there. My philosphy? Take away those three years from my life as long as I can enjoy most of it by indulging in some sinful vices.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

This is a good discussion. I hate water too. I drink it, but I hate it. I'm absolutely positive that you're getting enough water from juice and soda....but your also getting a bunch of junk in your body from the soda, and too much refined sugar in your juice, unless its 100 percent juice. I dont think anyone should drink more than a soda every other day, and at that, never diet soda. Coffee and tea are okay for you (tea is better) as long as you dont exceed two cups of coffee a day.

I drink alot of juice everyday. It has natural sugars in it that are good for my porphyria. I probably drink a liter a day of organic juice. I usually drink blueberry, pomegranate, or apple. I try to drink about two glasses of water a day, but sometimes I dont even get that. Every once in a while I drink green tea. Last night, myself and two female friends of mine, who are very, very alternative hippy types, went to a sushi bar. It was great. Afterwards, we drank green tea and Motte tea(sp?) and talked philosophy. If I drink any stimulant, its probably green tea. I try to take Source of Life organic vitamins every day, as they've made my sleep more restful and my body feel stronger. But I still dont get exercise. And eventhough I'm doing all this stuff, I know that the best thing I can do for my body is exercise. It gets out toxins, makes your kidneys and liver work at peak condition, increases your sex drive, makes your hormones hit peak levels, and gives you good sleep. I cant start heavy exercise just yet, as I live in a city, and every time I breathe deeply, I just inhale more of the stuff that starts my attacks. So I'm driving out into the country every day, and just walking and hiking, trying to slowly rebuild it. Eventually I'll be moving out into the country. But I think that once you start REALLY exercising, once you start loving being active again, your body sort of hits a balance where you dont need to be so careful with your intake of things. I still wouldnt deviate from what I said about coffee, tea, and soda, as there is good science behind what I said, but I might splurge every now and again. The really, really simple things make all the difference with health. Moderation and an active, happy life, account for alot. The rest is genetics, and we cant help that.

I know when I was growing up, though, my mother always recommended 8 glasses of water to me a day, and it never did me any good. I had DP, anxiety, and I still hated the taste. I really felt better sometimes just having a Pepsi after a good long afternoon putting up a porch or fences with my dad and doing some heavy lifting and yard work. Because I was using my body, and keeping things in it moving. You cant underestimate the health value of just living, and using your body to its full potential. It keeps your insides clean, and you just feel good, and strong, and muscular.

Mrmole, I love that photo of a panda on a go-kart! Pandas were my favorite animal, and now I've passed that love onto my little brother and sister. I'm going to have to print out that picture for them - they're going to want to hang it in their room!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> agentcooper said:
> 
> 
> > i too, HATE water. i don't like the taste of it. i try to drink it, though...i don't really think it has anything to do with dp/dr, but i do think drinking water will help with your overall health.
> ...


i have really sensitive teeth :? so i can't really handle ice either. i put a lemon wedge in my water, quite often, and that really helps with the taste. i'm drinking something called "flavor splash" (its put out by aquafina) right now...it's mostly water with a tiny bit of artificial flavoring in it...it's kinda gross actually, but i find i drink it faster than regular water.


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

jft said:


> They said that the 8 glasses a day thing is a "fad".
> jft


All I can say about this is that sometimes I know I get dehydrated from lack of water--my skin gets dry and flaky, my ears plug more easily, my stomach gets achy--and if I consistently drink 8 glasses of water for 2 or 3 days, these symptoms go away. Obviously, this means I need more water.

As far as whether water helps with dp, I'd say probably not by itself, but I do believe that taking care of our bodies helps with our overall moods, as well as our self confidence.
Just my two cents.


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pardon the graphics ? but if your urine is at all yellow, you're not drinking enough water. If you're urine is as clear as the water in the toilet bowl, you're doing fine.

There's an indian doctor... I can't think of his name... who claims that most modern chronic disease is largely the result of dehydration and a lack of unrefined salt in the diet. Lemme see if I can find him on the net. He makes an interesting case from what I remember.


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

here's a link, and he's Iranian, not Indian

http://www.detoxinternational.com/health&wellness.html


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

bright23 said:


> Pardon the graphics ? but if your urine is at all yellow, you're not drinking enough water. If you're urine is as clear as the water in the toilet bowl, you're doing fine.


"MY URINE IS PURPLE!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> also you can try ice water with a squirt of fresh lemon or lime juice. it really makes a difference.


I got some lime juice yesterday - makes water a bit more interesting! Only thing is, is it OK for your teeth? It's got quite a tang too it!


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

did you know there is something called water intoxication? if you drink too much water something can fail you in your body..not sure what but it does exist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

If it was going to it probably has, I drank a crazy amount of water at school....


----------



## distantdawn (Dec 17, 2005)

I think this makes sense because if you don't drink water..the minerals are missing. Minerals People!!!


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

There's some really great stuff you can drink called Emer'gen-C. Google it up. This stuff is wonderful!!! Just add...WATER!!!

I gotta give credit to rainboteers for this one.


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah but that stuff has fructose in it...the fake sugar...which is not good for you at all.


----------

